
Due to a conflict in southern Europe, the clockradio is six minutes behind - janvdberg
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dvhn.nl%2Fdrenthe%2FDoor-een-conflict-in-Zuid-Europa-loopt-de-wekkerradio-in-Oosterhesselen-zes-minuten-achter-22968843.html&edit-text=&act=url
======
gus_massa
It's very strange that they don't say which countries are causing the problem.

Also, probably adjusting the clock will fix the time, at least for a few days.
The clock will get a small delay each day but it will not magically guess that
the wrong frequency was enabled for a long time.

